

Show HN: Beautiful way to recharge yourself - askar
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quotegram/id705700846

======
ToniVlaic
You could have put a more inspirational quote on the first screenshot.

~~~
askar
Sure :) I love Seth and his talks and thought of having him on the first page.
Can change it later. Thanks for that tip, any opinion about the app?

